# Banned does not necessarily mean banned



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I have had some queries so I thought it best to clarify:

Since the platform change, any member with the banned status now has that showing on their profile. Previously this was not shown. It does appear there are quite a lot, some of which you may find surprising.

Members can get banned for various reasons including spam, offensive/insulting/trolling posts or have duplicate accounts, either by mistake of sockpuppet/shill accounts.

HOWEVER

Members could also have a "self requested" ban. Also if a member wanted their account closed, this was done via a self requested ban. This latter group is quite possibly the majority of what you now see as banned members - so please don't assume that this is necessarily a result of disciplinary action.

This thread is not here to discuss individual specific cases of course but to just keep you in the picture and to help enlighten people who may quite understandably be making false assumptions about what they see.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

The banned is getting back together.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Exceptions of course are the spammers, shills and various extreme cases

But please no discussion of specific cases if you are concerened about reasons for those contact us privately.


----------



## area51recording (Jan 30, 2004)

Curious.....have the banners themselves ever been banned


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

area51recording said:


> Curious.....have the banners themselves ever been banned


Some are retired from this site, which is almost the same.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

When is a ban not a ban?

How many times must a man be a man, before a man is a man?

Who promoted Major Major?

You, Never? Did the Kenosha Kid?


----------

